# Waterfowl gun



## clauwers523 (Aug 8, 2009)

Im looking for a good goose gun for under 500$
any suggestions??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Rem 870

There are a couple SBE's on the classifieds


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

synthetic stocked mossberg 835. add a limbsaver recoil pad. and you have 150-200 left over for ammo.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Remington 870 for sheer performance and lifetime durability.


----------



## clauwers523 (Aug 8, 2009)

is the benelli nova any good?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I advise the 870. I have several and have had a bunch more over the years. They are practically bullet proof and if something does go wrong it's often a quick fix for a home gunsmith.

I had three 835's and each was a lemon out of the box with major malfunction issues. To me it's real headscratcher how they ever passed inspection. I really would like to like the 835, but I've had zero luck with them...


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bought my son an 835 when he went from a 20 to a 12- blk. 28" factory ported- worst piece of junk I've ever seen. Locked up the FIRST shot, had to remove the barrel to get it to cycle again. It would fail to extract all the time, bolt would come back, extractor wouldn't grip the shell. Traded it in a hurry. He now shoots a SX2....


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

clauwers523 said:


> is the benelli nova any good?


Yes, it's a very good value for the money. On par with the 870 in terms of reliability. You can't go wrong with either one of them IMO... :beer:


----------



## huntfever (Feb 28, 2009)

I have had an 870 for six years and never had any problems with it. It is a great gun.


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Mberg 835 with a 28" barrel.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Agree with the 870. Have owned my wingmaster for over 20 years and haven't put a penny into it besides a good cleaning at the end of the season. Parts or accessories for them are easy to find anywhere. There is a reason they are one of the best selling shotguns in history


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

870 with out a doubt love mine cant go wrong


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

I have to fully and 100% agree on the Rem 870. Never had one ounce of trouble w/ the one I've owned for 17 yrs, and my 3 yr old one is just as reliable. Has anyone tried out the new Rem 887?


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My friend works at Gander and says it's an indestructible gun, but since the coating is so thick it's massive overall. So if one is on the smaller side it might be too much to handle.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

I have had a nova for the last 8 years. I still have the gun and has never let me down. For the price of a nova, it won't let you down.

the rem 870 has been the most popular bird gun for the years previous to the nova and still is the most popular gun for bird hunting. I have seen the new rem that is out this year and I will have to say, I am impressed.

My advise, find some friends who have various guns and see if you can take em to the range and test em out.


----------



## teamducker (Mar 19, 2009)

i know its not under $500....
I spent $550 on my synthetic 11-87 Definately worth the money!


----------



## NDhunter14 (Oct 17, 2007)

i personally own a benelli nova. great gun but has some troubles cycling the 3 1/2, espically that junk 3 1/2 from remington. My dad shoots a 870 super mag and a mossberg 835 which both handle the 3 1/2, which i might add almost become necessary later in a season when the birds become more wary, way better than the nova.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

used beretta extrema best gun out there IMO


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Scheels in Fargo had some used browning gold and win sx2 for about that price. Knowing what I know now, I'd take a good, used auto over a new pump every time. Personal choice and opinion only.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot benelli but try a stoeger auto 3 inch shop around and you might find a new one for 425. I could have bought one at Cabella for 399 last month. It was on sale plus a coupon. Bought an M2 but that was 1200 its not 3 times better than a 400 stoeger. Forget the pumps there always cheap.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

Can't believe nobody has yet to mention the browning BPS. One of the best pumps ever made and you can find hardly used ones easily under $500. Also with the Browning you will have a choice of 12ga or 10ga. If it is to strickly be a goose only gun, I'd go the 10ga route.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the 870, but this new M887 Nitro Mag Synthetic looks very impressive.

I also own a Benelli and a Beretta, but I wouldn't use them in a waterfoul set up.


----------

